

Next steps for Yahoo - Peteris
http://peteriserins.tumblr.com/post/37649559575/next-steps-for-yahoo

======
smegel
Didn't Google _have_ a dashboard product called Google Home? That did
everything your suggesting? And that had an API and a way to write custom
gadgets? But that was ultimately sacrificed in the first Great Purge?

There was obviously something about a dashboard product that didn't click with
users - maybe Yahoo is going to do it sufficiently differently to set it apart
but I don't see what or how.

~~~
Peteris
I must have missed it. Well, did everybody have a smartphone back then? Having
a dashboard for a screensaver I think is something that would click
immediately. I would use one on the desktop too, provided it's nice on the
eyes and is easy to fill up with relevant things (like HN articles).

~~~
smegel
Sorry I was referring to iGoogle - and it is still alive, but to be retired
after November 1, 2013. Personally I like the idea of a dashboard - I just
dont see it as a killer product.

What Yahoo really needs is a GMail, a Facebook, or even a Pininterest -
something that will engage with a large proportion or majority of web users
every single day. Unfortunately Yahoo has lost on Search, Email, Social, and
even managed to screw up Photo Sharing (even after buying _the_ leading site
Flickr).

~~~
Peteris
Ah, yes, iGoogle and myYahoo are cases of home page dashboards. Nobody would
really use those for financial analysis and the widgets are generally
skeumorphic and distinct looking. I would say it's not a strong enough
execution of the idea.

I agree it would not necessarily be a killer product for Yahoo. It would,
however, allow Yahoo to streamline and combine some existing efforts.

------
evolve2k
Nice call, I'd use that and tell people about it.

~~~
Peteris
Cheers, I really want a dashboard as well :). And perhaps Bloomberg needs a
cheaper alternative too.

------
Sedols
good stuff

